# Lingua madre



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Quali sono i sgnificati corretti/accettabili dell'espressione/locuzione _lingua madre_? 

Mi spiego:  

In una discussione sul forum EHL sono stato informato che il suo uso nel senso di "lingua materna" non è corretto, anche se viene spesso usato così dagli italiani nativi. La mia intenzione, ovviamente,  non è di mettere in dubbio l'opinione di un madrelingua italiano, vorrei solo sapere un po' di più su questa locuzione*.

*o espressione - non so quale sia il termine giusto in questo caso 

Chiedo scusa se per caso questo argomento fosse stato già discusso, ma ho trovato solo thread su _madrelingua _e non su_ lingua madre ...
_
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai consultato il dizionario?



> lìngua
> 
> *lingua madre* (meno com. _linguamadre_), quella da cui altre derivano, e considerata relativamente a queste: diverso da _madre lingua_ o _madrelingua_ (v.)


----------



## Nino83

Sono io il madrelingua in questione 
Solo due link prima di lasciare la parola agli amici del forum.
madrelingua (treccani): "la lingua materna"
 madrelingua (garzanti): "la lingua del paese d’origine, appresa nella prima infanzia"
 madrelingua (hoepli): "Lingua del paese in cui si nasce e che si apprende per prima"
madrelingua (corriere): "Lingua della propria patria, appresa nei primi anni di vita"
Quindi, sul significato di "madrelingua" (sia sostantivo che aggettivo) i dizionari sembrano concordare.
Su "lingua madre":
treccani: "_l_. _madre_ (meno com. _linguamadre_), quella da cui altre derivano, e considerata relativamente a queste: *diverso da madre lingua* o _madrelingua_ (v.)"
corriere: ""capostipite di una famiglia di lingue" (Devoto-Oli), "la lingua dalla cui evoluzione sono derivate altre lingue" (Garzanti)".

Ho anche detto, in quel thread che è un errore abbastanza comune scambiare i due termini.

Lascio a voi la parola.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hai consultato il dizionario?


Sì, soprattutto quei bilingui. Grazie per la risposta. Comunque, qualche incertezza per quanto riguarda il possibile uso nel senso di lingua materna ce l'ho ancora ....  Oltre agli esempi come questo, ho una grammatica della_ lingua italiana_ per scuole medie superiori italiane (Marino Moretti - Domenico Consonni, a cura di Carmelo De Leo, Torino, 1981) che si chiama_ Lingua Madre_.  Dunque, cosa vuole significare il titolo del libro? ... (ho sempre pensato che si trattava della _lingua materna_ degli studenti)



Nino83 said:


> Sono io il madrelingua in questione


Sì  (spero di non averti offeso  ...) 

P.S. Non metto in dubbio il significato che state riportando/indicando (ovviamente), anzi ... Il mio "problema" è l'uso nel senso di_ lingua materna_.


----------



## giginho

Calo sul campo di battaglia, con tutto il peso di un madrelingua, a fianco dell'amico Francis. 

Ora, io ho sempre detto e sempre sentito dire:

"Io sono italiano madrelingua"
"la mia lingua madre è l'italiano"

Se sentissi uno dire: "la mia madrelingua è l'italiano" non crederei che fosse realmente madrelingua italiano.

Lungi da me contestare la validità dei vocabolari fin qui citati ma riporto quella che è la mia esperienza: ho sempre sentito dire e usato l'espressione "la mia lingua madre è l'italiano", mentre non riesco a ricordare un episodio in cui ho detto o ho sentito dire: "la mia madrelingua è l'italiano"


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io, prima di leggere le varie definizioni sui dizionari (cioè fino a pochi giorni fa) commettevo lo stesso "errore", quindi con la frase "è un errore comune" intendevo dire "me incluso".
Grazie alla domanda fatta da Francis nell'altro thread ho scoperto la differenza tra i due termini.


----------



## quasi.stellar

giginho said:


> Lungi da me contestare la validità dei vocabolari fin qui citati ma riporto quella che è la mia esperienza: ho sempre sentito dire e usato l'espressione "la mia lingua madre è l'italiano", mentre non riesco a ricordare un episodio in cui ho detto o ho sentito dire: "la mia madrelingua è l'italiano"


Quoto.
In realtà io contesto eccome.
Bene, se i signori dizionari vogliono inventarsi una differenza inesistente tanto per giustificare la loro propria esistenza, che facciano, in questo caso (come in altri) vale quello che diceva mia nonna: l'uso fa la grammatica! 

1.Io sono madrelingua latino.
2.La mia lingua madre è il latino.
3.Il latino è la mia lingua materna.
4.Il latino è la lingua madre di tutte le lingue neolatine.

La differenza è evidente, ma tutte sono locuzioni valide. Se tutti le usano (ma dico tutti proprio tutti), trovo che non abbia nessun senso dare (mi verrebbe da dire inventarsi) limitazioni che non esistono.
E dopo aver espresso la mia protesta, mi ritiro in buon ordine


----------



## Kres

Carissimi amici, chiedo scusa del mio intervento però ho trovato qualcosa di interessante a proposito di "madre lingua" e di "lingua madre":
- la madre lingua/ la madrelingua/ la lingua materna  -  la lingua della propria patria;
- la lingua madre  -  quella dal cui evolversi si sono originante varie lingue. [ il Sabatini Coletti. Dizionario della Lingua Italiana, 2008]. E sono solo queste spiegazioni dell'egregio prof. Francesco Sabatini! Che ne dite?


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ...  Grazie alla domanda fatta da Francis nell'altro thread ho scoperto la differenza tra i due termini.


E grazie alla tua risposta anch'io ho imparato la differenza ("ufficiale") tra questi termini.

Le definizioni dei dizionari importanti che hai menzionato (cioè non _qualsiasi _dizionario) - secondo me -  bisogna prendere in considerazione perché essi in generale sono veramente utili e ci servono. Comunque, viste le vostre risposte (e le mie esperienze limitate ), in questo caso concreto non riesco ad accettare la conclusione che (supponibilmente) quasi tutti gli italiani si sbagliassero (incluso gli autori del libro _Lingua Madre_ che avevo menzionato nel mio post #4) ...





quasi.stellar said:


> l'uso fa la grammatica!


Fino a un certo grado, sicuramente. Altrimenti non esisterebbe la lingua italiana, spagnola, ecc... perché "all'inizio" ogni divergenza dal latino poteva sembrare sbagliata ...

Un'altra osservazione mia personale a proposito: non vedo nessun ostacolo/motivo grammaticale o linguistico che impedisca l'uso della lucuzione _lingua madre_ nel senso di _lingua materna_. (Se p.e. _capostazione _significa "il capo della stazione", allora perché _lingua madre_ non potrebbe significare "la lingua della madre"? ...)


----------



## quasi.stellar

> Comunque, viste le vostre risposte (e le mie esperienze limitate ), in questo caso concreto non riesco ad accettare la conclusione che (supponibilmente) quasi tutti gli italiani si sbagliassero (incluso gli autori del libro _Lingua Madre_ che avevo menzionato nel mio post #4) ...



quasi tutti gli italiani NON sbagliano 
Tanto che anche qui (in questo forum) persino l'enciclopedico Nino ci dice che non conosceva l'ipotetico diverso uso:
non conosceva?? 
Non è più probabile che il fantomatico uso non fosse davvero così codificato come vogliono farci pensare?
Ti prego di credere che qui siamo tutte persone colte e se cadiamo dal pero per qualcosa è proprio perché questo qualcosa costituisce una novità assoluta.

Per riassumere:
_lingua madre_ e _lingua materna_ sono assolutamente alternativi
_lingua madre_ (nel senso di lingua originaria) e _madrelingua_ no.
Questo mi pare traspaia da tutte le risposte (comprese le meraviglie di chi si diceva all'oscuro) e, secondo me, questo dovresti ritenere se vuoi essere capito in "buon italiano"


----------



## Kres

Salve Quasi.stellar! Penso di non aver capito qualcosa... La madrelingua e la lingua materna (secondo il professor Francesco Sabatini) sono sinonimi che significano "la lingua della propria patria"... E poi, la lingua madre (secondo lo stesso prof. F.Sabatini) nuo può essere la lingua originaria (?!)...  Come mai?..


----------



## quasi.stellar

No scusa, Kres, ti correggo.
"La madre lingua" non esiste, esiste *il* madrelingua e *la* lingua madre. Ossia:
una persona è madrelingua = madrelingua sostantivo che fa parte del predicato nominale. Madrelingua è comunque un sostantivo invariabile, composto da due sostantivi, *madre* e *lingua*.

"La lingua materna" in genere significa "la lingua della (propria) madre", proprio come dice Francis. E madrelingua è un sinonimo.

Da "lingua materna" a "lingua generatrice di altre lingue" il passo è breve. Resta però l'uso corrente delle parole, "madrelingua" non può significare "lingua da cui derivano altre lingue", in quanto "madrelingua" può riferirsi solo a persone:
_Il mio professore è madrelingua inglese. È un perfetto madrelingua. È una persona perfettamente madrelingua.
La maggioranza delle persone di quel paese è madrelingua slava._
Spero di essere stata chiara


----------



## Kres

Gentile Quasi.stellar, ed invece  "la madre lingua" esiste:  "madrelingua o madre lingua s.f. (pl. madrelingue o madri lingue) -  Lingua della propria patria..."  [il Sabatini Coletti. Dizionario della Lingua Italiana. Milano, 2008, p. 1511]. Buona lettura!


----------



## francisgranada

quasi.stellar said:


> ... Ti prego di credere che qui siamo tutte persone colte ...


 Non credo, lo so   (senza scherzo o ironia).

Aggiungo una mia osservazione "linguistica": il significato del costrutto_ lingua madre_ intuitivamente mi pare chiaro (nel senso di _lingua materna) _anche perché il secondo elemento delle locuzioni/parole composte, tipicamente ha la funzione attributiva in italiano (p.e. _capostazione_, _portacenere_, _Via Giuseppe Verdi_, ecc...). Per esempio, il termine ipotetico *_stazionecapo _(se esistesse), spontaneamente lo interpreterei come una "stazione di maggior importanza"  (amministrativamente sovrapposta alle altre stazioni della regione, o qualcosa del genere ...). Nonostanteciò, ci sono anche parole tipo _capoluogo _(che non significa "il capo del luogo") ... Qui mi fermo perché questo sarebbe  piuttosto un tema per il forum EHL.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> "madrelingua" può riferirsi solo a persone


Purtroppo non è così (Dizionario Treccani:  _madrelingua (anche 'madre lingua') = lingua materna, _ed anche Dizionario Zingarelli: _la madrelingua = la lingua materna, che si è appresa sin dall'infanzia).  _Sono sicuro che ti arrenderai davanti a queste autorevoli attestazioni.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Aggiungo una mia osservazione "linguistica": il significato del costrutto_ lingua madre_ intuitivamente mi pare chiaro (nel senso di _lingua materna) _anche perché il secondo elemento delle locuzioni/parole composte, tipicamente ha la funzione attributiva in italiano



Infatti, il garzanti dice "Etimologia: ← comp. di _madre_ e _lingua_, *sul modello del ted. muttersprache*." Non è una costruzione tipica della lingua italiana. 



quasi.stellar said:


> "La madre lingua" non esiste, esiste *il* madrelingua e *la* lingua madre.



Ci sono ben 4 differenti dizionari che affermano il contrario (linkati nel post #3).
Va bene che l'uso fa la grammatica però affermare che la madrelingua (come sostantivo femminile) non esiste mi sembra un po' azzardato. 
Buon anno a tutti!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Mi arrendo mi arrendo mi arrendo


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> I
> 
> Va bene che l'uso fa la grammatica però affermare che la madrelingua (come sostantivo femminile) non esiste mi sembra un po' azzardato.
> Buon anno a tutti!



Esisterà, va benissimo....ma io sono italiano, vivo in Italia, ho una buona padronanza della mia lingua madre e non ho mai sentito usare "la madrelingua" parlando. Sarà mica un termine tecnico? Perché a sto punto il dubbio nasce spontaneo!


----------



## Nino83

Qualche esempio: "Troppi "forestierismi", anche quando non serve, anche quando la madrelingua fornisce soluzioni più che degne." 
L' ITALIANO? UNA LINGUA ' FORESTIERA' - la Repubblica.it 
Sarà tecnico, però qualcuno lo usa.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Qualche esempio: "Troppi "forestierismi", anche quando non serve, anche quando la madrelingua fornisce soluzioni più che degne."
> L' ITALIANO? UNA LINGUA ' FORESTIERA' - la Repubblica.it
> Sarà tecnico, però qualcuno lo usa.



Ma la parte che citi è tratta da un "allarme" lanciata dagli accademici della Crusca.....che sono dei tecnici della materia....tecnici che usano termini tecnici, un po' come l'uomo comune parla di fondamenta della casa mentre un consesso di ingegneri parla di fondazioni della casa


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> un po' come l'uomo comune parla di fondamenta della casa mentre un consesso di ingegneri parla di fondazioni della casa


Sì, ovvio. Non ho detto che è comune (tant'è che nemmeno io, parlante comune) ne ero a conoscenza.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> non ho mai sentito usare "la madrelingua'' parlando


Strano: a me la frase ''la mia madrelingua è l'Italiano'' suona normalissima (però anche ''la mia lingua madre...''). Oppure anche ''ho incontrato una persona di madrelingua inglese''. Non mi sembrano espressioni tanto tecniche.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... a me la frase ''la mia madrelingua è l'Italiano'' suona normalissima (però anche ''la mia lingua madre...''). Oppure anche ''ho incontrato una persona di madrelingua inglese'' ...


Infine, almeno secondo me, l'uso di _madrelingua_ nel senso di "_persona_ di lingua materna" è secondario, cioè nonostante le preferenze odierne, questo termine originalmente significava "_lingua _materna_". _


----------



## giginho

bearded man said:


> Strano: a me la frase ''la mia madrelingua è l'Italiano'' suona normalissima (però anche ''la mia lingua madre...''). Oppure anche ''ho incontrato una persona di madrelingua inglese''. Non mi sembrano espressioni tanto tecniche.



Concordo con te se dici: "ho incontrato una persona madrelingua inglese", senza il "di"; altrimenti ribadisco che non l'ho mai sentito e non mi viene naturale dirlo...probabilmente sono solo io che ho queste "tare", non saprei!


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> probabilmente sono solo io che ho queste "tare", non saprei!


No, non sono tare, e comunque non le hai solo tu - come si vede da risposte precedenti.
Secondo me, l'uso di ''madrelingua'' come lingua-madre non è forse diffuso in tutta Italia - oppure in tutta la ''società'' dei parlanti. Mi sembra un uso un po' ''oscillante''. Dalla tua risposta #24 risulta chiaro che per te - come per quasi.stellar - ''madrelingua'' suona bene solo se riferito a persone.  La vostra sensibilità di parlanti è 'rispettabile' come la mia, anche se la mia è in questo caso più vicina a quella dei dizionari!


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> _[L]ingua madre_ e _lingua materna_ sono assolutamente alternativi


 Ritengo che questa affermazione sia sbagliata, per me non è cosí.
Capisco che si possano confondere le due espressioni, però, se c'è da porre attenzione a quanto viene dichiarato, non è accettabile l'uso dell'una per l'altra.
Sono convinto che «lingua madre» non può voler dire «lingua materna», come «nonna materna» non si può sostituire con «(???) nonna madre».
Personalmente non ho mai detto e non direi mai "La mia lingua madre è l'italiano.", bensí "Sono un madrelingua italiano.", "La mia madrelingua / lingua materna è l'italiano.", "La lingua madre dell'italiano è il latino volgare.".
Non capisco poi come sia possibile sostenere che i dizionarî siano in errore nel segnalare una differenza legittima perché è comune nell'uso dare un'accezione sbagliata alla locuzione e, per questo, ritenere che sia doveroso da parte loro prenderne atto riportando anche questa come corretta... Mah! Non mi pare che abbia molto senso ciò.



quasi.stellar said:


> "La madre lingua" non esiste, esiste *il* madrelingua


 Non sono assolutamente d'accordo, come altri del resto. 
Come sostantivo singolare è sia maschile che femminile (come, e.g., «insegnante» o «pilota»).


Mie considerazioni, naturalmente.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Sono convinto che «lingua madre» non può voler dire «lingua materna», come «nonna materna» non si può sostituire con «(???) nonna madre».
> Personalmente non ho mai detto e non direi mai "La mia lingua madre è l'italiano."


Strano, perché secondo il Dizionario Zingarelli  ''lingua madre'' e ''lingua materna'' sono perfettamente equivalenti (se guardi sotto ''lingua madre'' trovi ''vedi lingua materna, lingua appresa sin dall'infanzia''). Dunque non è solo una lingua da cui deriva un'altra.
Francamente, poi, il tuo paragone con la nonna non mi sembra molto calzante.
Mi appare ormai chiaro come la nostra lingua su questo sia alquanto elastica: per dire ''la mia lingua materna'' si può dire indifferentemente anche ''la mia lingua madre'' o perfino ''la mia madrelingua'' (almeno secondo i dizionari).



dragonseven said:


> Come sostantivo singolare è sia maschile che femminile (come, e.g., «insegnante» o «pilota»).


Riferito alle persone, non varia neppure al plurale tra maschile e femminile (i madrelingua, le madrelingua). E' dunque un sostantivo del tutto invariabile.
Se invece lo si accetta come sinonimo di ''lingua materna'', si può naturalmente dire ''tutti loro parlavano le loro madrilingue''.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded! Buon anno! 
Sí, l'esempio è quello che è, lo ammetto. 


bearded man said:


> (se guardi sotto ''lingua madre'' trovi ''vedi lingua materna, lingua appresa sin dall'infanzia'').


 No, trovo la seguente definizione:





			
				Vocabolario Zingarelli 2006 - Zanichelli said:
			
		

> _*Lingua madre*_ [...] (_est._) madrelingua


 la quale, credo, vale a dire che non "sono perfettamente equivalenti".

Per quanto concerne il plurale, si può dire «L'italiano e il milanese sono le mie madrelingue / madri lingue.» (va beh, sul milanese lo dico tanto per dire ) e «Nella famiglia di Giovanni sono tutti madrelingua italiano.".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Dragon, anche a te buon anno!
''Est.'' significa ''estensivamente'' , cioè il significato di ''lingua madre'' si estende a madrelingua=lingua materna...
Mi piace ''nella famiglia di G. sono tutti madrelingua italiano'' (ma io direi ''di madrelingua italiana'': mi suona più naturale).
Però il nostro rispettivo ''orecchio'' a quanto pare non fa testo. Meglio riferirci a testi ed esempi autorevoli!


----------



## Nino83

Sì, sembra che "lingua madre" (la lingua dalla quale derivano una o più lingue) possa significare anche "lingua materna" mentre ciò non avviene per "madrelingua", che può significare soltanto "lingua materna".


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> ''Est.'' significa ''estensivamente'' , cioè il significato di ''lingua madre'' si estende a madrelingua=lingua materna...


 Certo, ne sono consapevole [anche del fatto che parliamo di un dizionario «dell'uso» e non di uno «normativo»]. 
Infatti, non ho detto che sia un errore utilizzarlo con quel significato ma che in un registro «sorvegliato» non è il termine migliore da utilizzare. Insomma, nell'accezione in questione, non lo uso personalmente e non lo consiglierei a nessuno.


> Mi piace ''nella famiglia di G. sono tutti madrelingua italiano'' (ma io direi ''di madrelingua italiana'': mi suona più naturale).


 Mah, non so... personalmente ritengo che il lemma, in quest'accezione, sia simile per “comportamento” a, e.g., «pilota» e che quindi rifiuti per natura la preposizione, i.e., «... sono tutti piloti aeronautici.» (non «... sono tutti di piloti...») poiché «madrelingua» identifica la caratteristica comune dei membri della famiglia di G., di chi parla la propria lingua madre, come se fosse una professione comune, per intenderci.
Ma potrei essere anche in errore su questo. Spero che ci sia tra noi qualcuno in grado di chiarire questo punto.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...  Sono convinto che «lingua madre» non può voler dire «lingua materna»  ...  "La lingua madre dell'italiano è il latino volgare."


In tal caso, secondo te cosa significa il titolo di una grammatica della_ lingua italiana_ per scuole medie superiori che si chiama _Lingua Madre_? (vedi il mio post#4)

(Te lo chiedo sul serio, senza ironia)


----------



## Kres

Caro Francis, chiedo scusa del mio intervento però, secondo me, il significato di "Lingua madre" è unico: "lingua madre - quella dal cui evolversi si sono originate varie lingue [il Sabatini-Coletti];  la lingua da cui le altre derivano [il Treccani];  la capostipite di una famiglia di lingue [il Devoto-Oli minore]". Chiedo scusa ancora e buona serata.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> In tal caso, secondo te cosa significa il titolo di una grammatica della_ lingua italiana_ per scuole medie superiori che si chiama _Lingua Madre_? (vedi il mio post#4)
> 
> (Te lo chiedo sul serio, senza ironia)


 Beh, bisognerebbe rivolgere la tua domanda agli autori del titolo. 
Però, visto che la rivolgi direttamente a me, ti espongo la mia interpretazione (seriamente, senza ironia ).
«Lingua madre» è una locuzione formata da un sostantivo («lingua») e un aggettivo («madre»). Sul significato del primo elemento credo non ci sia nulla da dire, sul secondo invece si possono avere opinioni diverse e per me significa "detto di ciò che costituisce l'origine di successivi fatti e fenomeni"1.
Detto questo, credo che il titolo della grammatica voglia intendere quanto segue: la lingua d'origine alla base di tutte le varianti successive all'insegnamento di quanto v'è scritto all'interno.

Ripeto, è solo una mia interpretazione. 

In «madrelingua» il ruolo di «madre» è diverso, innanzitutto è un sostantivo e il suo significato è "patria" o "origine", dunque "lingua della madre", ossia "lingua della patria" o "lingua d'origine" (non "lingua della mamma"). Nel caso di aggettivo e sostantivo invariabili "che/chi parla (parlante/i) la lingua madre, la lingua d'origine alla base del proprio idioma".

Spero sia chiaro il mio pensiero e di aver soddisfatto la tua curiosità. 

Ciao. 


1 _Vocabolario della lingua italiana Zingarelli 2006_, Zanichelli Editore ©2005


----------



## bearded

Kres said:


> chiedo scusa del mio intervento però, secondo me, il significato di "Lingua madre" è unico: "lingua madre - quella dal cui evolversi si sono originate varie lingue [il Sabatini-Coletti];  la lingua da cui le altre derivano [il Treccani];  la capostipite di una famiglia di lingue [il Devoto-Oli minore]". Chiedo scusa ancora e buona serata.


Leggo su Wikipedia (alla voce ''madrelingua''):
_La lingua materna (detta anche ''lingua madre'')... _e più avanti: _L'uso della locuzione ''lingua madre'' nel senso di ''lingua nativa'' è frequente e viene impiegato anche da autorevoli linguisti..._
Vedi anche #27, 29 e 30 qui sopra.
Probabilmente lo Zingarelli, affermando ''Lingua madre =...(est.) madrelingua''  intende riferirsi ad un uso che si è esteso al significato di 'madrelingua', cioè ad un'evoluzione di quest'uso - magari posteriore rispetto alle indicazioni degli autorevolissimi dizionari da te citati (per i quali nutro peraltro il massimo rispetto).

Non capisco perché ti scusi del tuo intervento.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... il garzanti dice "Etimologia: ← comp. di _madre_ e _lingua_, *sul modello del ted. muttersprache*." Non è una costruzione tipica della lingua italiana.


Infatti, anche p.e. _capoluogo _è un calco, questa volta del francese _chef-lieu_. Al contrario, _lingua madre, capostazione,_ ecc. con il secondo elemento nella funzione attributiva sono costruzioni tipiche italiane (non dico che sia una regola).

Stranamente, sul modello di _capostazione _("capo della stazione"), appunto _madrelingua _dovrebbe significare "madre della lingua" (come lo è il latino rispetto all'italiano),  invece la costruzione _lingua madre _corrisponderebbe a "lingua della madre" (cioè lingua materna). 





dragonseven said:


> ... credo che il titolo della grammatica voglia intendere quanto segue: la lingua d'origine alla base di tutte le varianti successive all'insegnamento di quanto v'è scritto all'interno.


Non so, mi sembra un po' "complicata" una tale interpretazione di un semplice titolo di una  grammatica (eccola). Per me spontaneamente significa piuttosto "(_La nostra)_ _lingua materna_", visto che si tratta  della grammatica _italiana_ per studenti _italiani_.


> Spero sia chiaro il mio pensiero e di aver soddisfatto la tua curiosità.


Sì, grazie . 





Kres said:


> ... "lingua madre - quella dal cui evolversi si sono originate varie lingue [il Sabatini-Coletti];  la lingua da cui le altre derivano [il Treccani];  la capostipite di una famiglia di lingue [il Devoto-Oli minore]".


Ciao Kres, è appunto questo il motivo della mia domanda ... cioè queste definizioni non del tutto corrispondono all'uso pratico da parte dei madrelingua italiani.


----------



## Kres

Ciao Francis!  E forse il titolo della grammatica (LINGUA MADRE) potrebbe essere un'abbreviazione di  "La lingua della madre"?  Lo sai, sulla stampa a volte succede così e cioè la noncuranza delle regole grammaticali. Che ne dici?


----------



## francisgranada

Kres said:


> ...sulla stampa a volte succede così e cioè la noncuranza delle regole grammaticali. Che ne dici?


No, non credo ... La stampa è una cosa, ma il titolo di un libro è tutt'altra cosa, soprattutto quando si tratta appunto di un libro sulla _grammatica italiana_. 





> E forse il titolo della grammatica (LINGUA MADRE) potrebbe essere un'abbreviazione di  "La lingua della madre"?


Probabilmente lo è, ma non il _titolo, _invece la propria _locuzione "_lingua madre". Indipendentemente dai suoi significati accettabili o usi possibili, penso che storicamente si tratti di una forma abbreviata della costruzione "lingua di/della madre". Comunque, la sostanza è che il secondo elemento ha la funzione di attributo/genitivo. Altri esempi validi di questo tipo sono (il già menzionato) _capostazione_, _parola chiave_, _legge Brunetta_, _Via Giuseppe Verdi _(invece di _Via di Guiseppe Verdi_), ecc ...


----------



## Kres

Boh...  Prova a scrivere agli autori del manuale! Sarebbe molto interessante che cosa ti risponderanno... Ciao.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> [A]ppunto _madrelingua _dovrebbe significare "madre della lingua" (come lo è il latino rispetto all'italiano), invece la costruzione _lingua madre _corrisponderebbe a "lingua della madre" (cioè lingua materna).


 Beh, non è proprio cosí.
«Madrelingua» è un composto con testa a destra:





			
				Raffaella Setti said:
			
		

> _Lingua_ e _madre_ risultano invece graficamente uniti in _madrelingua_: in questo caso, come anche con _ferrovia_, _madrepatria_, _scuolabus_ siamo di fronte - come nota Antonietta Bisetto - «a dei calchi lessicali ... formati cioè per "traduzione" dalle parti di un composto straniero [Muttersprache] del quale mantengono l'ordine», che vengono però interpretate come formazioni originarie dell'italiano (cfr. _Composizione con elementi italiani_, in _La formazione delle parole in italiano_, a cura di Maria Grossmann e Franz Reiner, Tübingen, Niemeyer, 2004, p. 43). _Madrelingua_ è sostantivo femminile [non-animato] con testa a destra e con significato di 'lingua appresa dalla madre' che può svolgere anche funzione di aggettivo [animato], senza testa morfologica, per indicare 'chi/che parla la propria lingua materna, specialmente in quanto si trova all'estero': il plurale del sostantivo femminile [non-anim.] prevede la flessione di tutti e due gli elementi, quindi _madrilingue _('le lingue che si apprendono dalle madri'), mentre, quando il sostantivo assume valore di aggettivo, è registrato dai vocabolari come invariabile (_i parlanti madrelingua_)._1_


 Quindi, *madrelingua* equivale a *lingua materna* equivalente a "Lingua appresa dalla madre", cioè «lingua appresa dalla patria, dalle proprie origini» (cfr. «madrepatria», «terra materna»).
Mentre in «lingua madre» la testa è a sinistra:





			
				Raffaella Setti said:
			
		

> _Lingua madre_ e _casa madre_ sono due composti formati dall'accostamento di due sostantivi, di cui il primo ha la funzione di testa del composto, il secondo ha valore di aggettivo, come in _lingua viva_, _lingua morta_, _lingua seconda_; o _casa mobile_, _casa cantoniera_, _casa chiusa_ (_lingua madre_ è infatti un particolare tipo di _lingua_ e _casa madre_ un particolare tipo di _casa_). I due elementi mantengono ancora la loro autonomia lessicale dando luogo a un composto che tecnicamente viene definito "largo". Le due parole restano inoltre graficamente staccate: salvo sporadiche occorrenze, non si è ancora verificata l'univerbazione del sintagma in una sola parola, come invece, ad esempio, in _cassaforte_ da _cassa_ + _forte_. In questi casi il plurale si forma attraverso la flessione di tutti e due gli elementi quindi _lingue madri_ e _case madri_ e questo tipo di flessione resta anche nei composti in cui è avvenuta l'univerbazione del nome e dell'aggettivo: _casematte_ e _casetorri_, plurali di _casamatta_ e di_casatorre_._1_


 Quindi, *lingua madre *equivale a *lingua progenitrice *equivalente a "lingua che dà origine" (cfr. «terra madre, madre terra», «madre natura», «casa madre» [«La casa madre della Totoya è situata in Giaccone»], «scheda madre» [da _motherboard_ e non è «*madrescheda»]).

Però a me rimangono delle perplessità al riguardo di questa spiegazione della Setti, piú incentrata sul "qual è il plurale" che "sul significato".
Quello che intendo dire è che i significati dei due composti sono in origine differenti e se anche nell'uso sono usati come sinonimi "perfetti", per la nostra *lingua madre* [non «madrelingua»] (che è l'italiano, la lingua [che è] alla base dell'idioma di ogni parlante nativo d'Italia [di ogni madrelingua italiano], il quale si “sforza” a parlare la lingua madre. Solo un numero esiguo di madrelingua parlano perfettamente la lingua madre), non lo sono (se cosí non fosse quanto scritto in questo paragrafo non avrebbe senso, giusto?). E se lo fossero, perché abbiamo dovuto adattare il “calco” dal tedesco?
Io sono madrelingua italiano (ossia uno che parla la lingua italiana) ma «la mia lingua madre» non esiste, perché non ne ho una mia (e.g., se avessi inventato io il "linguaggio _Basic_" per i _personal computer, _quello sarebbe la mia lingua madre).
Non sono molto distante da questo pensiero. 


Queste sono solo le mie impressioni che reputo condivisibili, senza alcuna pretesa di cambiare le idee a nessuno. 


A seguito altri riferimenti di possibile interesse sull'argomento:
Discussione in _Cruscate_, tra il resto, in OP interessante la citazione della definizione del GRADIT (v. al punto 3);
_Il linguista_, blog del_la Repubblica.it _(v. risposta di Fabio Ruggiano in data 16 novembre 2012 alle 18:14)





_1_  Da _Il plurale di casa madre, lingua madre, madrelingua, bilingue, multilingue e plurilingue,_ Raffaella Setti, _La Crusca per voi _n. 37, ottobre 2008.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Beh, non è proprio cosí.


Non ho detto che sia _proprio così_, ho solo detto che in italiano è tipico ("più naturale") attribuire la funzione attributiva  al secondo componente, mentre i composti in cui il valore di aggettivo lo ha il primo sostantivo, sono tipicamente calchi di altre lingue (non so se tutti, ma anche la tua citazione di Raffaella Setti  lo sembra confermare).

Ora dal punto di vista della mia domanda originale, cioè _i sgnificati della locuzione *lingua madre*_, mi pare interessante (e giusta) la spiegazione di Raffaella Setti da te citata, concretamente le seguenti  constatazioni: 





> ... _Lingua madre e casa madre _sono due composti formati dall'accostamento di due sostantivi, di cui il primo ha la funzione di testa del composto, il secondo ha valore di aggettivo ...





> ... _lingua madre_ è infatti un particolare tipo di lingua e _casa madre_ un particolare tipo di casa ...


Insomma, la locuzione_ lingua madre _è una costruzione "naturale" in italiano e praticamente può avere vari significati, cioè permette   sia il significato di "la lingua da cui le altre lingue derivano" sia il significato di "lingua della madre (> lingua materna)". 





Kres said:


> ...  Prova a scrivere agli autori del manuale! Sarebbe molto interessante che cosa ti risponderanno...


Su Internet non ho trovato nessun contatto utilizzabile (chissà se vivono ancora...)


----------



## Kres

Ciao Francis, ho trovato nel Nuovo dizionario italiano-russo la spiegazione a proposito di "lingua madre". Il famoso specialista della lingua italiana German Zorko (Герман Зорько) scrive che "lingua madre", "madre lingua" e "madrelingua" sono sinonimi. Saluti!


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Non so, mi sembra un po' "complicata" una tale interpretazione di un semplice titolo di una grammatica (eccola). Per me spontaneamente significa piuttosto "(_La nostra)_ _lingua materna_", visto che si tratta della grammatica _italiana_ per studenti _italiani_.


Ho scritto quello che secondo me è il significato implicito di quel titolo per rispondere concretamente alla tua domanda, però, se quella risposta ti sembra "complicata", ne ho una piú semplice che può sostituire per significato sia il titolo che la mia definizione di questo: "L'italiano".


P.s.:





francisgranada said:


> Non ho detto che sia _proprio così_,


 Lo so, si era capito.


----------



## quasi.stellar

dragonseven said:


> Ritengo che questa affermazione sia sbagliata, per me non è cosí.
> Capisco che si possano confondere le due espressioni, però, se c'è da porre attenzione a quanto viene dichiarato, non è accettabile l'uso dell'una per l'altra.
> Sono convinto che «lingua madre» non può voler dire «lingua materna», come «nonna materna» non si può sostituire con «(???) nonna madre»....
> 
> Come sostantivo singolare è sia maschile che femminile (come, e.g., «insegnante» o «pilota»).
> Mie considerazioni, naturalmente.


L'esempio di "nonna-madre" è ovviamente ridicolo. Nonché pretestuoso e fuori tema.
Concordo con bearded man su tutto quello che ha detto, incluso un eventuale uso parlato, in contrasto (apparente) con i dizionari, i quali in presenza di un uso parlato dovrebbero adeguarsi ed ampliare le definizioni [bada bene: non modificare ma ampliare].

Concordo invece con te sul sostantivo singolare, posto che peraltro ha ragione bearded man, si tratta di una "apposizione" (e quindi di un sostantivo) invariabile nel numero e nel genere, che può quindi essere accostata a qualunque termine, anche femminile e anche sottinteso.


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> L'esempio di "nonna-madre" è ovviamente ridicolo. Nonché pretestuoso e fuori tema.


 In questo caso ho già ammesso la mia colpevolezza (#28), ma se tu vuoi ostinarti ad infierire... dài, infierisci pure.
E comunque, non è stato l'unico esempio. Cosa dici degli altri? Ad esempio, secondo te la «casa materna» e la «casa madre» sono la stessa cosa? Possono essere intercambiabili in un verso o nell'altro? o in entrambi i casi?
E di «madreperla» o «madrepatria» si può dire «perla madre» e «patria madre» mantenendo il significato dei primi menzionati? Per quanto mi riguarda la risposta è “No!”.
Forse sbaglio, magari si tratta solo di una mia sensibilità.


quasi.stellar said:


> Concordo con bearded man su tutto quello che ha detto, incluso un eventuale uso parlato, in contrasto (apparente) con *i dizionari*, i quali *in presenza di un uso parlato dovrebbero adeguarsi ed ampliare le definizioni* [bada bene: non modificare ma ampliare].


 Ma, per l'appunto, quelli “dell'uso” lo fanno (sempre #28)! 


quasi.stellar said:


> Concordo invece con te sul sostantivo singolare, posto che peraltro ha ragione bearded man, si tratta di una "apposizione" (e quindi di un sostantivo)


  Qui, sinceramente, non mi è chiaro cosa tu volessi intendere (perché "e quindi di"?).


----------

